

Ask HN: Saving passwords: Best (safest) place to store them online? - trendspotter


======
trendspotter
I know there are services like 1Password, KeePass, Lastpass, Dashlane,
RoboForm, SplashID, Passpack, mSecure, MyLOK+, Password Genie, PasswordWallet
and you can find much more alternatives for example here:
[http://alternativeto.net/software/lastpass/](http://alternativeto.net/software/lastpass/)
and LifeHacker has for example an article about this topic:
[http://lifehacker.com/5944969/which-password-manager-is-
the-...](http://lifehacker.com/5944969/which-password-manager-is-the-most-
secure)

But is there a password service which is working similar to Evernote, but
which is safer? I want to make secure notes of passwords in Evernote style.

And Wade Roush of Xconomy has made a interesting quick overview, he listed
also Clipperz (you can pay with Bitcoin), PasswordBox and PasswordGenie:

[http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/06/28/passwordbox-
unbre...](http://www.xconomy.com/national/2013/06/28/passwordbox-unbreakable-
passwords-that-you-dont-have-to-remember/)

Finally here is a interesting aspect which I just found here in the comments
of a Dashlane review: Quote: "David Pogue (NYT) raved about Dashlane, too, so
I took the plunge. Immediate problem was that my login information wound up
permanently entered in one of my credit card sites; it was an auto-login I
could not disable. So if someone DID steal my laptop, it would be a happy time
for him. Trashing Dashlane had no effect; I had to do a force quit of the
Dashlane agent using Activity Monitor, then trash it and other attendant
files. So many of these password managers, including the incredibly wonderful
1Password that everyone swoons over, imbed themselves so deeply into browsers
and other functions that I don't trust them. I will stick with Password
Wallet, which sits isolated off to the side and doesn't try to do too much. I
understand it and am less likely to make mistakes."

source: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043301/review-dashlane-
is-a-...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2043301/review-dashlane-is-a-robust-
password-manager-with-a-gorgeous-interface.html)

------
phelmig
Depending on what you are planning to do. If you want to store your browser
passwords, you should look up services like 1Password. If you want to store
your passwords for everything else and don't need automated fill-ins, I would
recommend a Truecrypt container with a text- or excel file in it. You can
store it wherever you like (S3, Dropbox, etc.) as long as you decide to use a
strong password or keyfiles.

~~~
trendspotter
Thanks for your answer. Using Truecrypt and saving it on Box.net or Dropbox
was an idea I also had. This cheap solution only has the problem that anyone
who gets access to my cloud hosting area could find that Truecrypt container
if it isn't cleverly hidden or disguised. And that master password has to be
very very long and very complex, as I learned from Ars Technica:

* [http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-crackers-make-mi...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/05/how-crackers-make-minced-meat-out-of-your-passwords/)

Therefore I'm more looking for a convenient online solution that still offers
some safety due to two-factor authentication for example.

